# Which idea is better



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a long and narrow hallways that i don't know what to do with it.

Should I turn it into a haunted mine or a haunted pirate ship? and give some suggestions for what can be done with it.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I definitely like the haunted mine idea better. 

You could have buckets or trolley cars of gold lit up (glowing). A small push car track with a couple skeletons pumping the handles. Dynamite explosions and a fogger (to simulate dust and dirt flying out) to make it look and sound like detonations are going on in the mine. Echos from down in the mine. Rats and sewer water like an underground creek. Maybe a creek of nuclear waste seeping through.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I vote for the mine idea. Seems more appropriate for a long narrow hallway than a ship.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i concur. a mine sounds like an awesome idea! and i love the idea of having sounds of explosions going off and the fog is an excellant idea!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I like the mine idea.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I also agree with the mine idea. Maybe a dead canary and some skellies with shovel an picaxe


----------

